# Future Betta Owner



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi folks. I'm not new to the hobby, but I'm very new to Bettas. Yet, I desperately want one! I live in a college dorm, so I'm a bit worried how my living situation can accommodate my future friend. I've read as much as I could but it's a lot easier to talk to someone directly rather than reading an article. I bought a tank kit from Petco today. It's 1.5 gallons, because for some reason I just can't find a 2-gallon one. It has a filter and LED lighting. I also bought ammonia and nitrite-nitrate test kits to monitor the water cycle. My questions are:

1) Are Bettas cold or warm water fish? Each info pack I read suggests different things it's so confusing! 
2) Since my tank already has a lighting (a minimal one, alright) do I still need a heater?
3) The filter I bought came with those refill cartridges that are supposed to be changed every other week. I grow up with freshwater fishes and I don't remember my dad ever change his tank's filter every 2-3 weeks. An online article suggests that filters shouldn't be changed until they're literally bruised and battered (agreeing with my dad). Which one is in the right; my dad or the filter company?
4) I noticed in Petco that different Bettas are priced differently. What makes some of them more special than the other?
5) OK I'll admit I haven't read a lot about this one; do Bettas have personalities? I mean, I do know Kois are cheeky little snobs (I meant that in an affectionate way, really). Flowerhorn Cichlids can be cuddly or b*tchy depending on each individual. What about a Betta?

I have a picture of my tank, but apparently I need to upload it to my gallery instead of directly attaching it here  I'll get back to you all once I figure that out. Meanwhile, thanks in advance! x


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

in my experience- bettas do not do well in the cold. Be aware of one issue though- They're lungfish. They breathe air. Sometimes they do it wrong, and get a weird bubble and float sideways. if you squeeze it right, i guess the air comes out and relieves the fish? idk exactly how this works- this may also be goldfish and not bettas. can someone clarify?

also- Heater is important and so is clean water- When the tank doesn't filter at efficiency- change it. Simple as that.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Heater yes,they prefer a CONSISTENT 82 f.A light will sway heat too much and LEDs don't generate much heat(at least not cheap ones).
Swish filter cartridge in old tank water during waterchange if it is clogged or has crap building up on it or flow is slowed.You really don't want to ever replace it as it houses a large% of your beneficial bacteria once the tank and filter are cycled.
Bettas are known to have great personalities (go figure living alone!)
You need to read our sticky onhttp://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html so your tank can be prepared for you new friend.The first post should cover everything but many here will help you through the cycling.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

A 3gallon or more is best but,

1. Betas are tropical and temps from 82-86 are best.
2. Heater is needed, if you leave your light on all the time algae will be a problem.
3.Your dads right, don't change the filter cartridge until it is falling apart. I remove the carbon from them and only rinse them in old tank water when needed.
4.Berta's are cross bred and the more expensive ones have been bred with specific characteristics.
5.Bettas 's have a ton of personality and each one is unique.

All of this is in the betta care sticky


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the speedy replies! I've ordered a heater online, but I didn't dare to get a 50watt one since my tank is so tiny. So I got a really cheap 7.5 watt one. During winter time (I live in Michigan, by the way, which worries me), my room will be heated by a central heater. As long as we keep the windows closed, outside temp should not interfere with the tank's temp right? My nearest Petco is a little limited in the fish section. These are all the small tank sizes they have in store this morning: 10-gallon, 5-gallon, 1.5-gallon, 1 gallon, 0.5 gallon. I can't fit a ten or five in my room, so 1.5 it is


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The size heater will depend on what the size of the tank and how much you're raising the temp. above room temperature. They can only raise the temp a certain amount above room temperature depending on how big the tank is.
Smaller tanks are just harder to maintain water quality so you have to be diligent about your water change and maintenance schedules.


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Which I will  thank you!


----------



## tankworld (Sep 18, 2014)

If you get a 10 you can probably put neons and guppies in there with it


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll consider it next year when I move off-campus


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would suggest getting a 3 gallon. Small enough for a dorm and big enough to house a little betta happier and healthier. As for the fish itself, they do indeed have different personalities. Some are lax, some fiery. Just depends on the fish. When you decide on one, make sure he is healthy. Finnage should be free from debris hanging on it, and eyes clear. Active swimmer, alert to your being there. Make sure he is not too thin as well. Hides and plants will help him be happier as well.


----------

